# vintage Hoyt compound bow information needed



## Black_Paw (Oct 24, 2016)

I am in need of some information on vintage Hoyt compound bow 
I was given 3 older bows the need string and cable and i can not find any information , so if you could help i would be must gratful






















Thank you


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

That could be a Hoyt Tracer, the Fiberglass version of the first Vantage bow.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Spectra 5000 before the AIM system was introduced


----------

